# Segmenting attempt



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Meager attempt at segmenting.I've been playing around with some corian.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

You just keep em comming!! That is sweet!! I am definetly gonna need some training in the future!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really cool work, Lift.. Watched a few videos on segmented turning and that is a booger...What kit is that ? Looks kinda like a polaris on steroids..lol

Keep spinnin'

jd


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Any of ya'll seen those Celtic Knots? Thats what I'm striving torwards. Baby steps ya know.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool Lift. Haven't seen Celtic Knots.


edit: ain't google wonderful..........lol Celtic Knot is awesome. Looking forward to yours.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like that. Is that a twist type? Very sophisticated looking !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats cool.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> I like that. Is that a twist type? Very sophisticated looking !


 Yes ET it's a Twist. It's called Sierra, Wall street I think there are a few other names from different suppliers. Thanks......!!!!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hooked this is what i'm aspiring to do.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Did you glue that up yourself or did you buy the blank pre glued up like that. That looks much better than any I have glued up myself. If you did it yourself, give it up on how you did that, so neat. Looks very good.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

slip knot said:


> Did you glue that up yourself or did you buy the blank pre glued up like that. That looks much better than any I have glued up myself. If you did it yourself, give it up on how you did that, so neat. Looks very good.


I wish I had glued it up. I got that pic from another site I'm gonna try to make one of these someday. I need to either build a sawing jig for my tablesaw or get another saw to make those cuts. The gentleman that made this blank does some great work!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Problem with doing it with a table saw is that evertime you make a cut it cuts off a loss of 1/8" or what ever thickness is of the blade and with multiple cuts, it removes a lot of material and when putting back together and gluing up, with multiple cuts on each side, it makes the blank off set due to loss of material with each cut. Hard to explain until you try it or maybe I did it all wrong. Thinking there is maybe a trick to it that I haven't figured out yet. Someone here (Viking, was that you)was working on a jig for some more simple inlay cuts, but hasn't mentioned is lately, so not sure how that worked out yet.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

slip knot said:


> Problem with doing it with a table saw is that evertime you make a cut it cuts off a loss of 1/8" or what ever thickness is of the blade and with multiple cuts, it removes a lot of material and when putting back together and gluing up, with multiple cuts on each side, it makes the blank off set due to loss of material with each cut. Hard to explain until you try it or maybe I did it all wrong. Thinking there is maybe a trick to it that I haven't figured out yet. Someone here (Viking, was that you)was working on a jig for some more simple inlay cuts, but hasn't mentioned is lately, so not sure how that worked out yet.


Yea slip I understand about the loss. Thats why the inlay piece has to be the same width as the blade you are cutting with. Saw a gentleman talking abouth using a manual miter saw to make his cuts. He said this way its safer and the blade is so thin he uses forsale signs from wally world to do his inlays. He has even did that knot in a shell casing.... Amazing


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, I normally use a bandsaw with a miter gauge to get my angles. However, I used different sized inserts which make the problem of like you mention, but ones I have done were not the not, just angled slices of a light color, dark color and light colored wood glued together with the blank and then cut another at oposite angle and do the same. Not exactly like you are wanting for the knot, but does make a pretty pen. The difference in inserts vs the original cut, make it not near as easy to keep squared up. For a knot like you show, it would have to be the same size insert as the cut to make it even.

You may have seen it in an earlier post, but if not, here is an old pen I had made a while back once again. They are fun to make pens and really not too difficult but as Tortuga knows, you get a lot of glued fingers.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Great lookin pen slip!! AS far as that knot goes I've read several tutorials showing the 45's not cutting all the way through the blank. This helps ensure good alignment. I'll second the glued fingers!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

IAP member mb757 puts them on rods


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Those look great!. Is that mb757? I couldn't find him on the IAP members list...


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

I found him, Hes got an 84 piece segmented pen. WoW!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I love those rods wikht the beautiful wood turnings. That is a fantastic idea and project. He even put one of those knots under the spot that you reel goes on and would be mostly covered up. That is style. That makes me wish I could make custom rods. I would sure hate to bring one of those out on the water fishing though.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

The work by mb757 certainly looks familiar. By chance, Is he from Wisconsin?. If MB is the person's initials, then I know this guy from rodbuilding....Really nice work and a real gentleman besides.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

He does fantastic work!!! I have seen those on Rod Building as well.

Hey Slip, you should try those custom rods. They are fun to make. And, they are a $$$ pit even bigger than a lathe, unless you line up some buyers quick.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

pg542 said:


> The work by mb757 certainly looks familiar. By chance, Is he from Wisconsin?. If MB is the person's initials, then I know this guy from rodbuilding....Really nice work and a real gentleman besides.


I don't know him, I'm a member of IAP and he posted that a few years ago. Amazing work for sure


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

The jig I was working on was just for glue up. Because of the angles involved I was having trouble getting the blanks to stay in alignment when I clamped them so I made a jig from UHMW and it seemed to work fine. I haven't had time to cut and glue any more but I think it will be OK. I'll try to break loose and do a couple more to be sure then get one to you and Tortuga.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Flat Fish said:


> He does fantastic work!!! I have seen those on Rod Building as well.
> 
> Hey Slip, you should try those custom rods. They are fun to make. And, they are a $$$ pit even bigger than a lathe, unless you line up some buyers quick.


Actually, FF, I have always wanted to make some rods, but another hobby? Well, just not sure about starting another expensive hobby but would sure love to make some. Thought about it again the other day before seeing this, but boy, this really makes me want to order everything to start. Would be a good retirement second hobby, but will wait a while before starting that one.

Have you made any? Would be intersted in seeing some if you have.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I have done about ten rods. Made some for myself, my two girls (at the time) and gave a few away. I actually wanted a lathe for custom grips and reel seat inserts, but have never used it for that yet. I have one rod that's been half done since baby #3 came along. Also have the stuf to do 3-4 more. I will definitely be building more in the future... one of these days. I'll try to dig up some pictures from home.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I made a few way back in the dark ages but they looked nothing like some of the ones I've seen in the rod building forum - unbelievable workmanship. I made a couple from fly rod blanks with spinning guides and seats - around 9' IIRC - to fish birds with. Man, you could stop way out from a flock and cast halfway across the bay with those things. Unfortunately, someone took a liking to them and lifted them from my boat along with a bunch of tackle. I spent hours watching boats in the bay hoping to find someone casting with one of those long mothers.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Would love to see some pics of you guys rods. I have looked on the rod building forum a few times and man, they look good. My problem, I tend to go in it all the way and would want to go in and make some of them fancy ones and that takes a while to learn thos tricks. I love some of them fancy logo weaving rods and some wood or ancy turned cork handles would eat me alive trying to do one. Maybe someday.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Here is a couple of weaves I did on rods I painted light and dark purple. These were for my then 4 year old. Go all in??? Nah! Didn't have a lathe then.:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man those look fantastic. I would be proud to make something like that. The wrapping looks very nice. Fantastic job. I'm impressed.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim, that is my ID on the IAP site, thanks for the kind words as well. There are several tutorials written on the celtic knot (google it and you will find many different ways). The trick to a knot or elliptical is that what ever the thickness of the blade you cut with is the thickness of the piece you are going to use as an accent. If you keep the thickness the same you won't have a problem with making an elliptical. If you want a copy of my tutorial please drop me a note at [email protected] and I'll e/mail it back to you. The tutorial I have usually works best on larger blanks. For pens and such you may want to use a different method than mine. Some people don't cut all the way through to keep things aligned, but I find that will leave a glue line. It's all about trying different things until you find what works for you. Mark


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mark blabaum said:


> Jim, that is my ID on the IAP site, thanks for the kind words as well. There are several tutorials written on the celtic knot (google it and you will find many different ways). The trick to a knot or elliptical is that what ever the thickness of the blade you cut with is the thickness of the piece you are going to use as an accent. If you keep the thickness the same you won't have a problem with making an elliptical. If you want a copy of my tutorial please drop me a note at [email protected] and I'll e/mail it back to you. The tutorial I have usually works best on larger blanks. For pens and such you may want to use a different method than mine. Some people don't cut all the way through to keep things aligned, but I find that will leave a glue line. It's all about trying different things until you find what works for you. Mark


WOW!!!! I am a fan and love your work there...small world for sure. Glad to have you here and I sure hope you will share your projects and info with us. Those are hands down some of the finest rods I have ever seen!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, where you been? Post up here and we need pics!!!!!!!


----------

